# 1. Quali 2012 im Distanzwerfen der Meeresangler



## xbxmxnn (16. März 2012)

Moin Jungs,

der Winterschlaf ist vorbei, am kommenden Samstag, den 24. März, geht es wieder los mit der 1. Qualifikation zur Nationalmannschaft 2012 im Distanzwerfen; zur Erinnerung: Aus den Ergebnissen der Qualifikationsturniere wird die diesjährige Rangliste gebildet, nach der wir Mannschaften einteilen und entsenden; die erste offizielle Veranstaltung, bei der wir als Mannschaften auftreten, wird der Länderkampf in Dänemark Anfang Mai sein, im Juni können wir vier Werfer nach Belgien entsenden, für den August bekommen wir hoffentlich wieder eine Einladung vom UKSF nach England, wo die vorderen Ränge abgefragt werden, und natürlich steht für den September die Weltmeisterschaft in Griechenland an! Zu mindestens zwei der Veranstaltungen gibt es Zuschüsse durch unseren Verband DMV e.V., Genaueres dazu aber am Samstag oder auf Anfrage bei mir.

Den Link zu den Qualifikationsturnieren findet Ihr hier: http://deutscher-meeresangler-verband.de/app/download/5781327192/Werfen+Quali.pdf

Viele Grüße, Euer


Dirk


----------



## kerasounta (16. März 2012)

*AW: 1. Quali 2012 im Distanzwerfen der Meeresangler*

moin,

ja super News... schade das ich noch nicht so weit bin ...
Samstag wird bis 18 Uhr gearbeitet und somit kann ich nicht mal zuschauen..:-(
viel Spaß euch allen..
wenn jemand nen Camcorder hat vielleicht mal ein Youtube Video basteln von den Werfern usw..

Gruss Aki


----------



## Tim1983 (16. März 2012)

*AW: 1. Quali 2012 im Distanzwerfen der Meeresangler*

Hey,

da hat Aki recht, wäre echt super wenn sich jemand finden lässt, der das aufnehmen könnte und bei Youtube reinstellen könnte.

Ansonsten wünsche ich den Teilnehmern viel Spaß.

Viele Grüße,
Tim


----------



## prime caster 01 (19. März 2012)

*AW: 1. Quali 2012 im Distanzwerfen der Meeresangler*

jo dirk bin ich jetzt auch mit dabei ich glaube auf der list steh ich schon oder ist das nin anderer tom ?????



gruss tom


----------



## xbxmxnn (19. März 2012)

*AW: 1. Quali 2012 im Distanzwerfen der Meeresangler*

Nee, das bist schon Du - ich hab Dich einfach mal mit aufgeschrieben


----------



## kerasounta (19. März 2012)

*AW: 1. Quali 2012 im Distanzwerfen der Meeresangler*

@primecaster

wirfst du mit Stationär? habe gelesen das du mit der sogar über 200 meter kommst.....das ist schon Große Klasse...

Gruß Aki


----------



## xbxmxnn (19. März 2012)

*AW: 1. Quali 2012 im Distanzwerfen der Meeresangler*

Hallo Aki,

hast Du nicht auch Lust, vorbei zu kommen? Dann können wir direkt vor Ort Deine Rolle einstellen, schon mal an Deinem Wurfstil feilen... 
Und eine gute Woche später sollen sogar ein paar neue Zziplex-Blanks hier ankommen :g


----------



## kerasounta (19. März 2012)

*AW: 1. Quali 2012 im Distanzwerfen der Meeresangler*



Abumann schrieb:


> Hallo Aki,
> 
> hast Du nicht auch Lust, vorbei zu kommen? Dann können wir direkt vor Ort Deine Rolle einstellen, schon mal an Deinem Wurfstil feilen...
> Und eine gute Woche später sollen sogar ein paar neue Zziplex-Blanks hier ankommen :g



hi Abumann,

ich hab sowas von Lust vorbeizukommen....meine Frau hat Kundschaft bis 18Uhr am Samstag .....

habe leider immer nur einen Sonntag zum Werfen #d:c

Zziplex Blanks ?? die würd ich mir gern mal aus der Nähe anschauen....

Gruss


----------



## xbxmxnn (19. März 2012)

*AW: 1. Quali 2012 im Distanzwerfen der Meeresangler*

gucken darfst Du, aber... wobei die M4 Evo sicher die nahezu perfekte Rute für Dich wäre 

Kein Problem, die nächsten Veranstaltungen sind immer sonntags, diesmal nur bewusst nicht, weil in der darauffolgenden Nacht die Uhren umgestellt werden, sonst hätten wir noch eine Stunde früher aufstehen müssen.


----------



## kerasounta (19. März 2012)

*AW: 1. Quali 2012 im Distanzwerfen der Meeresangler*



Abumann schrieb:


> gucken darfst Du, aber... wobei die M4 Evo sicher die nahezu perfekte Rute für Dich wäre
> 
> Kein Problem, die nächsten Veranstaltungen sind immer sonntags, diesmal nur bewusst nicht, weil in der darauffolgenden Nacht die Uhren umgestellt werden, sonst hätten wir noch eine Stunde früher aufstehen müssen.



na denn..
sonntags fest einplanen...

M4 Evo? die kenne ich nur vom internet #c

die bullet sieht auch gut aus.....aber wohl zu straff 
wenn du mir meine rolle einstellen könntest und etwas erklären wäre ich sicherlich n großen Schritt weiter...

dann kann man sich mehr auf die Technik konzentrieren....war immer kurz davor ne Perücke zu bekommen weil wohl die bremse zu schwach eingestellt war... #t|rolleyes

Gruss


----------



## xbxmxnn (19. März 2012)

*AW: 1. Quali 2012 im Distanzwerfen der Meeresangler*

Ich nehme ja an, Du kennst alle Zziplex nur vom Internet, oder? |supergri Die M4 Evo ist schon ein echter Knaller; die Bullet ist sehr gewöhnungsbedürftig, weil sie so ein hartes Handteil und so eine weiche Spitze hat, in etwa wie eine 20 Jahre jüngere Daiwa AWT; und deutlich leichter als alle anderen Ruten, die ich so kenne!

Fest eingeplant klingt gut; ich setze Dich einfach zu den nächsten veranstaltungen mit auf die Liste :g


----------



## prime caster 01 (24. März 2012)

*AW: 1. Quali 2012 im Distanzwerfen der Meeresangler*

jo aki 

ich hatte es eigenlich vor weil mit multi komme ich nur auf 120m da felt einfach die technik 


gruss tom


----------



## kerasounta (24. März 2012)

*AW: 1. Quali 2012 im Distanzwerfen der Meeresangler*

bin ja auch eher der grobe Klopper...

aber was da an reserven steckt mit der multi und nem 2 teiligen Stock, merkt man auch als absoluter Laie 

meinen Penn Stock hab ich nicht mal zu 30 % aufgeladen...der ist schon relativ hart..

der Tipp von Basslawine war , erstmal mit großem Gewicht zu werfen um die Verbindung zum Blei beim Wurf zu behalten..

das hatte ich automatisch gemacht, denn 125gr merkt meine Penn Rute nicht einmal.

mit 175gr ging es weit aus besser.... aber erstma OTG üben...
Pendulum sieht eher aus wie Stolperherum |uhoh::vik:

es ist ne ganz andere Art zu werfen und nur mit Kraft kommse garnicht weit... #d

Das Gefühl dafür bekommen ist wohl das Wichtigste, wenn das erstmal spürbar ist kommen die Weiten...ich habe auch knapp über 100 m geworfen und da snicht gerade schön 

Die Zziplex sehen auch geil aus....das interessante sind die Ringumwicklungen die über diese Tapes gehen...das heißt es sieht dezenter aus und man hat keine Beulen im Blank...

ne M4 Evo wäre natürlih was...aber da bisse ja auch bei 400 euro oder mehr... da muss ich mit meiner Frau sprechen ob das im Haushaltsgeld mit rein kommt |rolleyes

Gruß an euch...


----------



## angelnmike (26. März 2012)

*AW: 1. Quali 2012 im Distanzwerfen der Meeresangler*

Schön war´s.:vik:#6:vik:


----------



## xbxmxnn (26. März 2012)

*AW: 1. Quali 2012 im Distanzwerfen der Meeresangler*

Klar, dass Du das sagst - Mike hat Samstag zum ersten Mal offiziell über 200 Meter geworfen! Ganz herzlichen Glückwunsch dazu - Aufnäher folgt beim nächsten Mal, 'Souvenir' im größeren Rahmen! 

Eigentlich bei der Deutschen; vielleicht aber auch, wenn wir unsere kleine Grillfeier machen, dann kannst Du auch gleich einen ausgeben - immerhin war der 200-Meter-Wurf der dritte mit einer nagelneuen Rolle, frisch gebaut von... na? #6

Bericht folgt, ich tippe nachher die Ergebnisse ein, dann stelle ich das hier und im Surfcasting-Blog ein.


----------



## kerasounta (26. März 2012)

*AW: 1. Quali 2012 im Distanzwerfen der Meeresangler*

Wow !

200 meter Marke ist schon was besonderes....

da kommse schon in Bereiche wo es Spaß macht und das Blei n paar sekunden unterwegs ist....|bigeyes

dann mal weiter so....

werde bald als Zuschauer aufn Sonntag ide Top Werfer beobachten 


200 meter sind für mich sehr weit entfernt mit ner Multi....
warte schon auf die ergebnisse.....

vielleicht ist ja jemand über 250 m gekommen  #h


----------



## xbxmxnn (26. März 2012)

*AW: 1. Quali 2012 im Distanzwerfen der Meeresangler*

Kann ich so schon mal sagen - nein, ist niemand, knappe 230 Meter bei nicht allzu 'wurfgünstigen' bedingungen.

Und 200 Meter sind immer eine Top-Weite, egal mit welcher Rolle und welchem Gerät - darum kommt da ja auch fast niemand hin, und schon gar nicht 'ohne Weiteres', also ohne lange und viel üben und ordentlicher Technik!


----------



## xbxmxnn (26. März 2012)

*AW: 1. Quali 2012 im Distanzwerfen der Meeresangler*

...deshalb gibt es ja auch einen Preis für den ersten offiziellen Wurf über 200 Meter! Und der entsprechende Aufnäher, bei dem vorne die 2 steht, sieht ja auch besser aus als der mit einer 1! :vik:


----------



## angelnmike (26. März 2012)

*AW: 1. Quali 2012 im Distanzwerfen der Meeresangler*



Abumann schrieb:


> Klar, dass Du das sagst - Mike hat Samstag zum ersten Mal offiziell über 200 Meter geworfen! Ganz herzlichen Glückwunsch dazu - Aufnäher folgt beim nächsten Mal, 'Souvenir' im größeren Rahmen!
> 
> Eigentlich bei der Deutschen; vielleicht aber auch, wenn wir unsere kleine Grillfeier machen, dann kannst Du auch gleich einen ausgeben - immerhin war der 200-Meter-Wurf der dritte mit einer nagelneuen Rolle, frisch gebaut von... na? #6
> 
> Bericht folgt, ich tippe nachher die Ergebnisse ein, dann stelle ich das hier und im Surfcasting-Blog ein.



Danke,Danke und klar geb ich einen oder zwei aus.Und die Rolle ist der Hammer.Danke Dirk.


----------



## Fietzer (26. März 2012)

*AW: 1. Quali 2012 im Distanzwerfen der Meeresangler*

und wer hat es vorhergesagt???


----------



## xbxmxnn (27. März 2012)

*AW: 1. Quali 2012 im Distanzwerfen der Meeresangler*

Die Schweizer? |bla:


----------



## xbxmxnn (27. März 2012)

*AW: 1. Quali 2012 im Distanzwerfen der Meeresangler*

Sodele; wir waren 13 Werfer, ein paar mussten kurzfristig absagen, aber so passte es auch ganz gut und wir konnten noch ein paar Würfe dranhängen; Tom hatte leider nur einen in der Wertung, beim zweiten Gewicht außerhalb, und vor dem dritten musste er los, darum hier nur eins aufgeführt, und Jörg konnte wegen 'Kindersamstag' auch nur kurz reinschauen.

Einige von uns waren offensichtlich nach der langen Winterpause noch nicht allzu gut drauf, andere hatten aber anscheinend geübt - Fietzer warf bei nicht sehr gutem Werfwetter (kalt und nass ist nicht wirklich optimal für weite Würfe, erst zum späten Vormittag wurde es sonnig und wärmer) einen Schnitt von 220 Metern, wirklich starke Leistung; Jan, gehandicappt durch 'Rücken', machte nur einen Wurf je Gewicht und lag damit kurz dahinter, und wie oben schon geschrieben warf Mike zum allerersten Mal über 200 Meter - ganz herzlichen Glückwunsch Mike und Christoph, geile Sache!

Die Ergebnisse hab ich unten angehängt, Tom, wenn Du mir meinen Schnurklipser zurückgegeben hast, schreibe ich auch Deinen Nachnamen mit in die Liste!


----------



## kerasounta (27. März 2012)

*AW: 1. Quali 2012 im Distanzwerfen der Meeresangler*

gute Ergebnisse !

auch tom für multi hat doch sehr weit geworfen...

und das bei miesen Wetterbedingungen, da ist bei Sonne und wenig Wind sicherlich noch ne Menge mehr drinnen


----------



## xbxmxnn (27. März 2012)

*AW: 1. Quali 2012 im Distanzwerfen der Meeresangler*

Toms weiteste Würfe waren mit seiner Stationärrollenkombi; da zeigt sich, dass eine 28er Mono doch etwas anderes ist als eine 12er Geflochtene oder so |supergri Aber Potential hat er, müsste nur ziemlich komplett umstellen - aber das kriegen wir wohl auch noch hin.

Wie gesagt, genau genommen waren die Ergebnisse, um es positiv auszudrücken, 'durchwachsen'; bei den meisten ist deutlich mehr drin, aber das ist irgendwie jedes Jahr so, dass die meisten wirklich schwach anfangen.


----------



## prime caster 01 (27. März 2012)

*AW: 1. Quali 2012 im Distanzwerfen der Meeresangler*

huch den habe ich ja auch noch hi bekomste na türlich wieder 

aber ich muss noch dazu sagen ich hatte echt nin sch-------- tag ich weis nicht was los war aber meiner meinug voll abgelust ich denke zum werfen in dk reicht es nicht oder dirk 

gruss tom


----------



## kerasounta (28. März 2012)

*AW: 1. Quali 2012 im Distanzwerfen der Meeresangler*

du kommst wohl über die Power Tom,

kenne wenig Leute die mit Stationär so weit rauskommen..

denke wenn du ne Daiwa Surf 45Z benutzt wirst du noch 10-20 meter mehr machen können...dazu noch ne Vercelli Spyra Aktiva...

dann schaffse locker die 200 meter....
obwohl ich nicht genau weiß was du benutzt... Daiwa Landcaster oder Prime caster als Ruten....

Gruß Aki


----------



## xbxmxnn (28. März 2012)

*AW: 1. Quali 2012 im Distanzwerfen der Meeresangler*

Ich habe eine Tournament Surf Z45 hier, auch mit verschieden geformten Spulen; und ein paar andere Weitwurfrollen, aber ja - damit und der richtigen Rute kommt man wohl auf die Weite, aber dann ist wirklich Schluss, was wir promoten ist die richtige Technik - nicht jeder mag 1000 Euro ausgeben (für EINE Kombo), und unser Ansatz ist, mit Technik mindestens ebenso weit zu werfen - eine Sonik SK 3-Rute kostet keine 150 Euro, eine Akios 656CTM vielleicht 125 oder eine Daiwa Emcast Sport unter 100 (alles neu!), und mit grundlegender Technik braucht man keine unmäßige Kraft, um damit recht problemlos 200 Meter werfen zu können... nur muss man das halt lernen und üben, von nichts kommt da auch nichts...


----------



## kerasounta (28. März 2012)

*AW: 1. Quali 2012 im Distanzwerfen der Meeresangler*



Abumann schrieb:


> Ich habe eine Tournament Surf Z45 hier, auch mit verschieden geformten Spulen; und ein paar andere Weitwurfrollen, aber ja - damit und der richtigen Rute kommt man wohl auf die Weite, aber dann ist wirklich Schluss, was wir promoten ist die richtige Technik - nicht jeder mag 1000 Euro ausgeben (für EINE Kombo), und unser Ansatz ist, mit Technik mindestens ebenso weit zu werfen - eine Sonik SK 3-Rute kostet keine 150 Euro, eine Akios 656CTM vielleicht 125 oder eine Daiwa Emcast Sport unter 100 (alles neu!), und mit grundlegender Technik braucht man keine unmäßige Kraft, um damit recht problemlos 200 Meter werfen zu können... nur muss man das halt lernen und üben, von nichts kommt da auch nichts...



jo,

denke auch das bei 210m schluss ist... noch größer kann dann der Spulenkern auch nicht mehr werden....
ein sonik SK3 oder auch meine Penn Affinity reihen aus um damit zu starten und erstma die Technik zu erlernen...dann dürften auch Weiten jenseits der 200m rausspringen ohne sichhalb den Arm auszukugeln :q
wann ist das nächste Werfertreffen Dirk?

hoffe auf nen Sonntag um mehr zu erfahren und das du mir zeigst wie das mit der multi so funzt..

Gruß an alle


----------



## xbxmxnn (28. März 2012)

*AW: 1. Quali 2012 im Distanzwerfen der Meeresangler*

Die nächsten beiden Qualis sind jetzt auf Sonntagen, die Ausschreibungen findest Du hier: http://deutscher-meeresangler-verband.de/app/download/5781327192/Werfen+Quali.pdf


----------



## prime caster 01 (28. März 2012)

*AW: 1. Quali 2012 im Distanzwerfen der Meeresangler*

was wilste für haben die daiwa surf z45 (bor die will ich haben daf ich die ma benutzen oder einmal mit werfen bring ma bide mit zum nesten trefen 

gruss tom achso von den Vercelli ruten habe ich schon zwei geschrotet vom kolegen ich weiß nicht ich glaube die sind wirklich zu dün


----------



## kerasounta (28. März 2012)

*AW: 1. Quali 2012 im Distanzwerfen der Meeresangler*



prime caster 01 schrieb:


> was wilste für haben die daiwa surf z45 (bor die will ich haben daf ich die ma benutzen oder einmal mit werfen bring ma bide mit zum nesten trefen
> 
> gruss tom achso von den Vercelli ruten habe ich schon zwei geschrotet vom kolegen ich weiß nicht ich glaube die sind wirklich zu dün



wie haste das denn gemacht?#t

hab die mit 200gr voll durchgezogen....da tut sich nix bei der Ultima 

naja die daiwa Ruten sind vom Blank dicker aber ob die dann auch kräftiger und stabiler sind weiß ich nicht....

Gruss


----------



## prime caster 01 (28. März 2012)

*AW: 1. Quali 2012 im Distanzwerfen der Meeresangler*

gut op das die ultima war  das weis ich nicht aber ich halte dafon nichts


gruss tom was hast du den grade


----------



## prime caster 01 (28. März 2012)

*AW: 1. Quali 2012 im Distanzwerfen der Meeresangler*

5 jahre sind die jetzt alt meine preimis und fast jedes we auf voll last


gruss tom


----------



## prime caster 01 (28. März 2012)

*AW: 1. Quali 2012 im Distanzwerfen der Meeresangler*

die qantum wold schempchen umlimmeddet hat bei mir auch nicht lang gehalten hi sie nanten mich den zerstörer 


gruss tom


----------



## VC1 (29. März 2012)

*AW: 1. Quali 2012 im Distanzwerfen der Meeresangler*

Tom,

welche Vercelli hattest Du denn, da ich die Spyra Aktiva seit einigen Jahren fische und die Rute auch schon mit 250g ohne Probleme geworfen habe.

Gruß
Volker


----------



## kerasounta (29. März 2012)

*AW: 1. Quali 2012 im Distanzwerfen der Meeresangler*

moin ich hab die ultima spyra ..die Goldene ist das....

kann mir nicht vorstellen das die so empfindlich..|kopfkrat

sind wahnsinnig harte ,steife Ruten...

vielleicht hast du die Fussion oder ne andere geworfen...

wie Volker schon sagte...die Aktiva die er hat ist noch härter und wirft auch 300gr raus...

Der Volker kennt sich da bestens aus und hat mir die Ruten von Vercelli empfohlen...

Die Top Ruten werfen von denen verdammt weit....ich kenne nur die Ultima und die ist sehr viel härter als die Shimano Aerocast die ich hatte...kein Vergleich...


----------



## Klaus S. (29. März 2012)

*AW: 1. Quali 2012 im Distanzwerfen der Meeresangler*



prime caster 01 schrieb:


> die qantum wold schempchen umlimmeddet



Das ist auch ein feines Stöckchen... :m

Lese dich immer wieder gerne.... :vik:


----------



## a.bu (29. März 2012)

*AW: 1. Quali 2012 im Distanzwerfen der Meeresangler*



VC1 schrieb:


> Tom,
> 
> welche Vercelli hattest Du denn, da ich die Spyra Aktiva seit einigen Jahren fische und die Rute auch schon mit 250g ohne Probleme geworfen habe.
> 
> ...




Siehst Du Volker, hab ich Dir doch schon immer gesagt, Du wirfst halt wie ne Muschi:q:q:qvielleicht sollten Eure neuen Ruten erst mal vom Zerstörer getestet und für gut befunden werden#6, dann kommt auch Qualität dabei raus .

Viele Grüße

Andreas


----------



## kerasounta (29. März 2012)

*AW: 1. Quali 2012 im Distanzwerfen der Meeresangler*

http://www.ebay.de/itm/Daiwa-Tournament-7HT-Mag-Spitzen-Weitwurfmultirolle-Vorfuhrmodell-neu-/400285418138?pt=DE_Sport_Angelsport_Angelrollen&hash=item5d32dec29a#ht_1018wt_1039

die Rolle hier von Dirk ist der Hammer....

Tom ! die musste dir ziehen...ich hab ja eine Akios Sportshuttle von Dirk...auch ngeiles ding

aber die Daiwa ist min. auf selbem niveau laut Anglern....wenn nicht noch besser #6

Gruss

PS: das du ne Vercelli Aktiva Spyra zerbrichst musst du dann noch zeigen...der Volker hat vielleicht eine in Reserve |bigeyes#t


----------



## VC1 (29. März 2012)

*AW: 1. Quali 2012 im Distanzwerfen der Meeresangler*

Andreas, 
Dir werde ich beim nächsten Treffen gegen die Rute pinkeln, grins!!!!
Ja, Ja ich sag nichts......!!!

Gruß
Volker


----------



## Klaus S. (29. März 2012)

*AW: 1. Quali 2012 im Distanzwerfen der Meeresangler*

Andreas pass auf... das macht der wirklich :m


----------



## kerasounta (29. März 2012)

*AW: 1. Quali 2012 im Distanzwerfen der Meeresangler*

wobei hilft das ?

macht das die rute stabiler ?|supergri

oder bringt das Glück beim angeln |rolleyes#t

:vik:


----------



## angelnmike (29. März 2012)

*AW: 1. Quali 2012 im Distanzwerfen der Meeresangler*

Meine Güte,hier geht das ja ab.Glaubt Ihr wirklich daß nur die Rute weit wirft.Da gehört auch noch ein wenig mehr dazu.Man kann doch nicht einfach sagen"die finde ich Geil" und habe sie noch nie in der Hand gehabt.Sowas muß man ausprobieren und testen was einem am besten liegt und zu einem passt.Und den "Zerstörer" habe ich werfen sehen.Wenn Tom so am Wasser wirft liegen die Würmer aber komplett am Strand.Kommt mal auf`n Acker da kann man ganz schnell lernen wie man vernünftig und sachte werfen kann,denn meiner Meihnung nach sind Würfe um 100m bis 120m  in der Brandung völlig ausreichend.Und wer in der Brandung diese weiten schafft,der kann auch schon richtig gut werfen.


----------



## JigTim (29. März 2012)

*AW: 1. Quali 2012 im Distanzwerfen der Meeresangler*

Wieso eigentlich auf die Rute pinkeln?
Mach das doch lieber mit den Würmern...
Soll Wunder bewirken und als richtiger Geheimtipp 
Aber vielleicht zersetzt die Harnsäure dann ja den Blank und das Teil wird brüchig... Das könnte dann auch der Grund sein warum bei manchen so viele Ruten brechen...:vik:


----------



## prime caster 01 (29. März 2012)

*AW: 1. Quali 2012 im Distanzwerfen der Meeresangler*

hi das war ne aktiva hart sacht mein colege (bruch im mitelstück aber er hatte sofort ne neue bekommen vom händler  ja und seit dem darf ich keinne von seinen ruten mehr werfen mano 


gruss tom


----------



## kerasounta (30. März 2012)

*AW: 1. Quali 2012 im Distanzwerfen der Meeresangler*

tippe auf Materialfehler |kopfkrat


ich teste mal meine Rute aus mit 250 gr...

wenn sie bricht will ich Ersatz #c


----------



## VC1 (30. März 2012)

*AW: 1. Quali 2012 im Distanzwerfen der Meeresangler*

angelnmike,

da gebe ich Dir vollkommen Recht, dass die Technik sehr wichtig beim Werfen ist aber die Rute muss auch deinem Wurfstiel liegen. Auf dem"Acker" war ich schon, hat Spass gebracht. In der Brandung angel ich s lange genug, dass ich auch da eine vernünftige Weite erziele.

Gruß
Volker


----------



## angelnmike (30. März 2012)

*AW: 1. Quali 2012 im Distanzwerfen der Meeresangler*

Moin Volker.Dich wollte ich damit auch nicht unbedingt ansprechen.Kannst Dir vielleicht denken an wen das gehen sollte.Gruß Mike


----------



## fisherman' (2. April 2012)

*AW: 1. Quali 2012 im Distanzwerfen der Meeresangler*

"Meun" Tom.
Falls du die Teflonspule ersteigert hast,dann hast du jetzt echt gute Chancen, noch weiter zu werfen.
Aber nimm nicht die "wold schempchen...."#h,die passt nicht zu deinem Wurfstil....frag  lieber Dirk.Der hat für Jeden was dabei.
Gruß Henry.


----------



## prime caster 01 (3. April 2012)

*AW: 1. Quali 2012 im Distanzwerfen der Meeresangler*

hi die habe ich ersteigert is die von dir 

die wold schempchen hatte ich schon und is auch gleich gebochen hi 


gruss tom


----------



## JigTim (3. April 2012)

*AW: 1. Quali 2012 im Distanzwerfen der Meeresangler*

Man was hier so alles kaputt geht.... Wahnsinn, da freut sich ja jeder Angelhaendler...
Tom, Du solltest Dich als Rutentester bewerben...
Vielleich bauen die Jungs von Century dann mal stabilere Ruten für Big-Danny...

Oder für Grauvell... Dann macht die keiner mehr kaputt#6


----------



## a.bu (4. April 2012)

*AW: 1. Quali 2012 im Distanzwerfen der Meeresangler*



JigTim schrieb:


> Man was hier so alles kaputt geht.... Wahnsinn, da freut sich ja jeder Angelhaendler...
> Tom, Du solltest Dich als Rutentester bewerben...
> Vielleich bauen die Jungs von Century dann mal stabilere Ruten für Big-Danny...
> 
> Oder für Grauvell... Dann macht die keiner mehr kaputt#6





Hab das gelesene mal der Rutenentwicklung zukommen lassen, es wird jetzt ernsthaft überlegt für norddeutsche Wurfmaschinen das beringte VA-Rohr in 4,25m länge auf den Markt zu bringen. Im Zuge dessen wird unserer Program um eine neue Keulenschnur erweitert, Länge 370m mit 1mm Keule. Passend zur Schnur erscheint die neue Brandungsrolle "gigant power wind" mit einem Schnureinzug von 6,7m pro Kurbelumdrehung damit das Einkurbeln nach dem Wurf nicht all zu lange dauert.Gleichzeitig überlegt die Stadt Kiel das Nordmarksportfeld um 2km Richtung Nord-Ost zu erweitern, im Weg stehende Gebäude der Uni Kiel werden in den Stadtteil Garden umgesiedelt....|uhoh:|uhoh:|uhoh: ich werd noch bekloppt.

Gruß Andreas


----------



## prime caster 01 (4. April 2012)

*AW: 1. Quali 2012 im Distanzwerfen der Meeresangler*

hi is ja gut ich mein mit ner beringten va stange könnnte man wirklich werfen aber das gewicht veleicht doch lieber alu


gruss tom


----------



## Wiederanfänger (4. April 2012)

*AW: 1. Quali 2012 im Distanzwerfen der Meeresangler*

Hallo Tom,

kannst eventuell mal einen der Würfe filmen?

Einen mit der Power, die die ganzen Ruten killt.

Ich kann mir bei besten Willen nicht vorstellen, wie man so viele Ruten brechen kann.

Das ist wahrscheinlich einmalig.

Gruß

Wiederanfänger


----------



## kerasounta (4. April 2012)

*AW: 1. Quali 2012 im Distanzwerfen der Meeresangler*

nun ja,

bei 2 metern und 120 kg ist einiges möglich....

die Topruten von Grauvell sind fast unzerstörbar... die vercelli sind sehr hart aber auch verdammt dünn am Blank...

Gruss


----------



## prime caster 01 (4. April 2012)

*AW: 1. Quali 2012 im Distanzwerfen der Meeresangler*

hi hatte ich auch schon überlegt meine würfe zu filmen aber ich will das ales in zeitlupe habe und bei youtube kann ich auch nicht reinstelen aber irgenwan bekomme ich das auch hin 


gruss tom die ruten von daiwa sind auch noch unzerstörbar


----------



## kerasounta (4. April 2012)

*AW: 1. Quali 2012 im Distanzwerfen der Meeresangler*

ich werde wohl im Mai ne Rute aus China bekommen die aus 40 T Blank sein wird... 

die soll laut Hersteller unter 400 gramm wiegen bei 4,20 Länge..

soll angegeben sein mit 100 -250 gr Wurfgewicht...bin ma gespannt ob die hält was Sie verspricht....
Ist als vom Material her eine absolute High End Rute wenn man so möchte...


kann es kaum abwarten.... wird nach meinem Geschmack gefertigt -Farben usw....

werde berichten und Fotos schicken sobald die hier ist :vik:

Gruss...

PS: die werd ich auch mal versuchen zu zerbrechen :m


----------



## JigTim (4. April 2012)

*AW: 1. Quali 2012 im Distanzwerfen der Meeresangler*

@ Andreas:vik::vik:#6#6:m:m
:q:q:q:q
Ich habe mich gerade deswegen am Essen verschluckt.....!!!!
Wahnsinn Wahnsinn Wahnsinn... Aber bitte mit ner ordentlichen Wandstaerke fertigen lassen...
Ein Wunder, dass sich die Ringe bei den Kraeften nicht verbiegen und die Inlays nicht sofort floeten gehen...
Achja, und bitte schicke gleich mal die Anfrage bezueglich Thermoummatelter Bleie mit - Analog zum Space-Shuttle als Hitzeschild fuer den Wiedereintritt in die Erdatmosphaere...|uhoh:


----------



## angelnmike (4. April 2012)

*AW: 1. Quali 2012 im Distanzwerfen der Meeresangler*



a.bu schrieb:


> Hab das gelesene mal der Rutenentwicklung zukommen lassen, es wird jetzt ernsthaft überlegt für norddeutsche Wurfmaschinen das beringte VA-Rohr in 4,25m länge auf den Markt zu bringen. Im Zuge dessen wird unserer Program um eine neue Keulenschnur erweitert, Länge 370m mit 1mm Keule. Passend zur Schnur erscheint die neue Brandungsrolle "gigant power wind" mit einem Schnureinzug von 6,7m pro Kurbelumdrehung damit das Einkurbeln nach dem Wurf nicht all zu lange dauert.Gleichzeitig überlegt die Stadt Kiel das Nordmarksportfeld um 2km Richtung Nord-Ost zu erweitern, im Weg stehende Gebäude der Uni Kiel werden in den Stadtteil Garden umgesiedelt....|uhoh:|uhoh:|uhoh: ich werd noch bekloppt.
> 
> Gruß Andreas


Machst Du Dich gerade lustig über die Werfer des DMV.Na,Na,Na;+


----------



## looser-olly (4. April 2012)

*AW: 1. Quali 2012 im Distanzwerfen der Meeresangler*

hi leute ,#h
muß andi nun auch mal recht geben,
iss ja nich normal was tom an gerät zerlegt
warscheinlich haut er die ruten in schönberg auf`s 
brückengeländer, anders kann ich mir jenes nicht erklären!!!!|kopfkrat
naja vieleicht komm ich mal in den genuss mir seine wurfkünste mal anzusehen-freu mich drauf!!!!!!!
helm und schutzbrille hab ich mir schon besorgt!|uhoh:


lg olly.


----------



## kerasounta (4. April 2012)

*AW: 1. Quali 2012 im Distanzwerfen der Meeresangler*



looser-olly schrieb:


> hi leute ,#h
> muß andi nun auch mal recht geben,
> iss ja nich normal was tom an gerät zerlegt
> warscheinlich haut er die ruten in schönberg auf`s
> ...



Also ich kann mir das gut vorstellen, 1 Shimano Rute und 1 Trabucco Rute hab ich auch schon 2 geteilt.....

Plus noch die ganzen China und Billigruten die bei mir auch nicht lange halten am Mittelmeer....

wenne mit 200 gr alles reinsetzt und unrunf wirfst geht das ganz gut....naja bei den Shimanoruten geht das auch sehr schnell wie ich mitbekommen habe.. das ist der Unterschied zwiscchen maximal WurfGewicht und Optimal Wurfgewicht schon beträchtlich 

Gruss


----------



## prime caster 01 (5. April 2012)

*AW: 1. Quali 2012 im Distanzwerfen der Meeresangler*

jor das stimmt aber bei shimano get das echt sehr schnel ich glaube das  licht daran das die ales daran setzten das es leicht wird zu dünnen blank veleicht haben  die japsen ja keine kraft und haben gerne was leichtest und kleines in  den hand hi  schertz die baun schon gute ruten aber shimano nur rollen


gruss tom


----------



## prime caster 01 (5. April 2012)

*AW: 1. Quali 2012 im Distanzwerfen der Meeresangler*

jor das stimmt aber bei shimano get das echt sehr schnel ich glaube das  licht daran das die ales daran setzten das es leicht wird zu dünnen blank veleicht haben  die japsen ja keine kraft und haben gerne was leichtest und kleines in  den hand hi  schertz die baun schon gute ruten aber shimano nur rollen


gruss tom


----------



## prime caster 01 (5. April 2012)

*AW: 1. Quali 2012 im Distanzwerfen der Meeresangler*

huch pc spackt


----------



## Dorschgreifer (5. April 2012)

*AW: 1. Quali 2012 im Distanzwerfen der Meeresangler*



kerasounta schrieb:


> Also ich kann mir das gut vorstellen, 1 Shimano Rute und 1 Trabucco Rute hab ich auch schon 2 geteilt.....


 
Ich auch, ich habe auch schon 2 World Champions gekillt, so unnormal ist das nicht.


----------



## a.bu (5. April 2012)

*AW: 1. Quali 2012 im Distanzwerfen der Meeresangler*

Natürlich ist es nichts ungewöhnliches eine Brandungsrute zu zerlegen, aber wenn wie auf Seite 4 dieses Beitrages gleich zwei Spyra Ruten, etwas später ne World Champion und andere Modelle geschrotet werden, wenn gefragt wird ob eine Keule wirklich 220m hat, weil beim Werfen der Knoten den Wurf abbremst, dann ist das irgendwann starker Tobak. Ich behaupte einfach mal das 70% aller Rutenbrüche Eigenverschulden der Angler sind, die meisten Ruten brechen an den Steckverbindungen, wenn sich nach einigen Würfen Spitzen oder Mittelteil lösen. Bei einer nicht festsitzenden Steckverbindung bricht selbst eine 1000Euro Rute. Hinzu kommen unsachgemäßer Transport oder die am Strand mal eben umgefallene Rute, wobei dann der Blank geschädigt wird und irgendwann bricht. Ist ja letztendlich auch egal, weil die meisten Firmen in der Regel sehr kulant die Ruten tauschen.

Gruß Andreas


----------



## Dorschgreifer (5. April 2012)

*AW: 1. Quali 2012 im Distanzwerfen der Meeresangler*



a.bu schrieb:


> Ich behaupte einfach mal das 70% aller Rutenbrüche Eigenverschulden der Angler sind, die meisten Ruten brechen an den Steckverbindungen, wenn sich nach einigen Würfen Spitzen oder Mittelteil lösen. Bei einer nicht festsitzenden Steckverbindung bricht selbst eine 1000Euro Rute. Hinzu kommen unsachgemäßer Transport oder die am Strand mal eben umgefallene Rute, wobei dann der Blank geschädigt wird und irgendwann bricht. Ist ja letztendlich auch egal, weil die meisten Firmen in der Regel sehr kulant die Ruten tauschen.
> 
> Gruß Andreas


 

Ja, das stimme ich Dir zu, dass es meist Eigenverschulden ist. Bei meinem ersten Bruch hatte ich was extremes versucht...., ging eben in die Hose...|rolleyes

Das zweite mal, war alles völlig normal und ich habe nichts anders gemacht als sonst. Ein gewisser ungewollter Druck auf eine spezielle Stelle beim Transport in der Rutentasche kann ja auch nie ausgeschlossen werden und reicht meist schon aus...

Ich habe auch keine Reklamation versucht, weil sie lange Zeit problemlos funktioniert haben und wirklich viel ausgehalten haben, von daher war irgend ein Materialfehler für mich auszuschließen und ich habe es unter Verschleiß ausgebucht.


----------



## kerasounta (5. April 2012)

*AW: 1. Quali 2012 im Distanzwerfen der Meeresangler*

Deswegen hasse ich gelochtene Schnüre...die verkeilen sih so schön um die ringe....da kannse auch viel schaden anrichten..

bin extrem penibel beim transportieren und zwischendurch schiebe ich die ruten wieder zusammen aud Verdacht das sie nicht sitzen...

wenn man zu sorglos ist bricht eine Rute eher als normal....

das Schlimmste was passieren kann ist,wenn man irgendwo hängen bleibt oder die Schlagschnur samt 200 gr blei irgendwo den druck des ganzen Wurfes mit auf den blank drückt.....

in 2 Linie kann man aucch durch Hänger im wasser die Rute beschädigen...wenn man mit dem blei hängen bleibt an Steinen, wenn man dann auf Teufel kommraus zieht und zerrt können risse entstehen....ich verliere liebe ein Vorfach anstatt mir meine Rute zu verziehen...

Carbon ist nunmal kein Kruppstahl..denke das Mix Ruten aus Fiberglass und Carbon da eher halten und nicht  so schnell brechen... die Daiwa generell sind dickere robsute ruten, wiegen dann aber auch im Schnitt 150 gr mehr als die neusten High End Ruten... is ja logisch das wenn man dickeres Blank hat mit Mix Material..das man da weniger Schäden hat mit der Zeit..als wenn der Blank 18 mm dick ist am Handstück und die Rute 400gr wiegt.. oder auch nicht


----------



## VC1 (5. April 2012)

*AW: 1. Quali 2012 im Distanzwerfen der Meeresangler*

Tom,

fischt Du bei den DAV Anglertagen Brandung am 13.04./14.04.12 mit? Vielleicht hätte ich dann ja die Möglichkeit, wenn ich bei Dir im Sektor wäre, Dein Wurfstiel mal zusehen.

Gruß
Volker


----------



## prime caster 01 (5. April 2012)

*AW: 1. Quali 2012 im Distanzwerfen der Meeresangler*

ne warscheinlich nicht aber ich werde auf jeden mal vorbei kukern


gruss tom


----------



## kerasounta (5. April 2012)

*AW: 1. Quali 2012 im Distanzwerfen der Meeresangler*

muss mich nochmal berichtigen

die Landcaster die du fischt Tom ist eine sehr schlanke und leichte Rute kein Knüppel..

455gr Eigengewicht 225gr max. wurfgewicht....
also das ist eine sehr schlanke rute mit 22mm durchmesser am Handstück und oben mit 3mm..angegeben ist die Rute als sehr leicht aufladbar, also weite Würfe mit wenig KRaftaufwand

kann mir garnicht erklären das die so viel robuster sind als die vergleichbaren Vercelli -Shimano - Quantum -...

knapp 300 euro ist jetzt nicht so viel für eine High End Rute...
gibt es beim diversen shops noch zu kaufen wird aber nicht mehr hergestellt glaub ich zu wissen |bigeyes

aber n sehr geile Rute von Daiwa die du da hast #6


----------

